# I am 57 today! Is this what it feels like??? N/T



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I usually do not post things like this here but today I feel really SUPER! I have finally made it to 57, without any serious mishaps, like sickness, fanancial woes etc! 

I started a new job a year ago and never really gave it my 110%, because I was wanting to go back to the job I was at previously to be with a couple of people that I am lucky to be friends with, as they were trying to recruit me back!
Because of circumstances, that was not going to happen!
Today I am giving 110% because I come the the conclusion that I do not want to go back! Having 1 foot in the past and 1 foot in the new, a person cannot be in a good position to give and be at their best, being pulled in both directions, 2 different worlds! 

Today I feel like a HUGE weight has been removed from my back, and can devote the 110% that this new job asks of me, and able to give it FREELY! 

There comes a time in a mans life with things that give you anxiety, worries, and fears, you say" enough is enough!" I am not letting those things get in my way any longer! And they are not!

I am tired of running scared! I am digging my heels in and showing just what I know, what I CAN and WILL do! Young whipper snapper or no young whipper snappers! 

Yesterday I celebrated my 7th anneversary with my best friend, my wife Carolyn, reflecting on our 10 grandchildren...counting my blessings today that I have a real SUPER job, and totally happier then I can ever remember!

Maybe I just had to get to 57 before I had this apifany, to realize not just where I was at but just how happy I really am today at 57!

Those of you that do read this post and can relate with this may make you feel like you are not alone. Because I am NOT unique enough to think I am the only one who has ever felt like this...but today at 57 this is how I feel.

Sorry I just had to share, maybe I shouldn't have but I just felt the need to! Thanks for reading, and for the support that I have asked for and have gotten from the members of this site, thanks Shad for having a site a guy can go to to get help they can not get elsewhere!

My name is Bubba, and I am a Trainaholic!

IMHO

Bubba at 57


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

with things that give you anxiety, worries, and fears 
Is that why you've been such a Grouch for the past year ? ;-) 

Anyway, I was 63 last week - what are you cheering about?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes that is probubly why! Don't know what else it would have been!

Today I am not feeling anything but thankful!

I am cheering because of getting rid of the rock I was carring around and did not know it! And I feel no anomosity or fear or dislike for anything or anybody any longer...isn't that something to cheer about?

I only hope I get to make it to 63, as you have. That's 6 years smarter then I am today at 57! NOTHING replaces years of experience! 

IMHO
Bubba


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Bubba. Sounds like you've given yourself the best gift: peace of mind! Good luck and get out there and have some fun!

Mark


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday. I made it to the same destination yesterday.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday guy... Always been down to earth with us... also a great guy to deal with as my Santa fe geep is doing great with it's brother, sure love it.. Turn that 57 around and you are up with me and never look back.Been a good life with trains..
Again Happy- B to a great guy and enjoy you new job... me


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Letting go of all the crap and emotional baggage is the best thing you can ever do for yourself. Simple mind over matter, if you don't mind, it don't matter. Most of us worry way to much over stuff we can't control, stress over stuff we can't fix, and generally waste a lot of time and energy on things that are a minor hiccup in the grand scheme of things.

The biggest lie ever told in Kindergarten is that life would be fair, followed right behind by anybody else giving a rip about your self-esteem. So make your own peace of mind out of the mess however you can.


Oh, and happy birthday and anniversary.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Bubba, Happy BIrthday, it is mine also, but I have you by 10 years! hang in there buddy, Jerry


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope feels like 62 to me!! But have a "Happy Happy" anyway's!! Really for me anyway it was all downhill, after 50, body parts start malfunctioning, and just alot of things going not so good! Hope the rest of the trail is good for you!! Regal


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 23 Feb 2011 11:55 AM 
Hey Bubba, Happy BIrthday, it is mine also, but I have you by 10 years! hang in there buddy, Jerry 



Hey buddy, forgot we share the same BD...Hope yours is going as SWEETLY as mine!!!
Going to Cheese factory for burnch with my bride, to celebrate yesterdays' anneversary, and BD today!!

We got married in Las Vegas 7 years ago!

Enjoy!

Bubba


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy birthday Bubba, funny how it takes so long to learn simple things, we humans are a strange bunch.







Like "The only one that can put pressure on you, is YOU."


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot what the topic was??????


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Hay, Happy Birthday! I'm glad you are feeling better


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 23 Feb 2011 03:00 PM 
I forgot what the topic was?????? 

Marty cut back on the piles!









Bubba


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks to everyone and all the BD good wishes! Had a SUPER day!!!

Ready to go back to work...am I feeling OK????

Bubba


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Good for you!! I had a good run in my fifties. Now in my sixties I am even more relaxed.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUBBA*, Glad you feel so great. [/b]


*So you weren't feeling that good driving 90mph through AZ hanging out the window taking pictures. You took some pretty good shots, even with me holding the wheel. *
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you had a good birthday. Hope you have many more. Ya I have never looked back at any changes I have made through life. Now that I'm retired I feel soooooo much better and have not a worry. Life is good. Later RJD


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

i figured you would like all of them including the ones I shot of the "Madam Queen", I took special care in taking a lot of shots for you just in case you are going to build her!

bubba


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUBBA.

Gald to hear that you are feeling good.

All I can tell you is : Been there, Done that, Got the T shirt.

JJ


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 23 Feb 2011 08:36 PM 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUBBA.

Gald to hear that you are feeling good.

All I can tell you is : Been there, Done that, Got the T shirt.

JJ 

Glad to hear from you..was a little worried!

Yes now I can say I have been there also!









Thanks...to ALL...had a wonderful day!









Bubba


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 23 Feb 2011 07:13 AM 
*I usually do not post things like this here *

There comes a time in a mans life with things that give you anxiety, worries, and fears, you say" enough is enough!" I am not letting those things get in my way any longer! And they are not!

I am tired of running scared! I am digging my heels in and showing just what I know, what I CAN and WILL do! Young whipper snapper or no young whipper snappers! 

Yesterday *I celebrated my 7th anneversary with my best friend, my wife Carolyn*, reflecting on our 10 grandchildren...counting my blessings today that I have a real SUPER job, and totally happier then I can ever remember!

Maybe I just had to get to 57 before I had this apifany, to realize not just where I was at but just how happy I really am today at 57!

Those of you that do read this post and can relate with this may make you feel like you are not alone. Because I am NOT unique enough to think I am the only one who has ever felt like this...but today at 57 this is how I feel.

*Sorry I just had to share, maybe I shouldn't have* 

Bubba at 57 
Hey Bubba,

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!





















*

Why not share your feelings with your friends here? Many of your friends here only get to visit with you once a year at Marty's. Hearing your good news was a perfect way to start this dreary, rainy day.









My first years of early retirement would have been a lot happier if I had taken your attitude about the past. 

You are a smart guy to "realize not just where I was at but just how happy I really am."

Best Wishes on Your Birthday (or birthday + 1).

Jerry


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Jerry!

Just got tired of feeling the way I have been......agin I feel like a very large weight has been removed from my back!

Now my day to day activities are ther way they should have been LONG ago!

I usually do not share but thought that since most of us are older maybe some can relate to where I am at, OR even better maybe someone needed to hear this to get the wheels turning!

If I helped with your dreary day, all the much better!

And I wish we were closer, as we WOULD get together more often! Once a year is not enough!

Thanks Jerry it is always a pleasure to see and hear from you!!









Bubba @57


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

See if you get on the piles (pills), you won't "feel" anything... 
For awhile I thought it was ME ?? that was bothering you. 
Happy B-day old fart.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry that I missed this yesterday, Bubba....

I turned 73 last month and feel like you do except my 110% is a bit lower....









*Happy Birthday*


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey - I'm 57 too!


Oops - I meant 75. Having a little trouble with dyslexia these days...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bubba!!! Her's to ya!!


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Stan you lucky rascle, you were born same year and month as I. 
My get up and go has went, sure cannot do what I could 10 or 
20 years ago. I feel at my peak only down hill now. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 24 Feb 2011 11:26 AM 
See if you get on the piles (pills), you won't "feel" anything... 
For awhile I thought it was ME ?? that was bothering you. 
Happy B-day old fart. 
If I could I would take the pills, but I can't feel goofy, stary eyed, OR have my memory get any worse then it already is..untill I don't do what I do for a living!

Couldn't get my arms around what was bothering me....now it is just you!









Bubba


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 24 Feb 2011 11:58 AM 
Sorry that I missed this yesterday, Bubba....

I turned 73 last month and feel like you do except my 110% is a bit lower....









*Happy Birthday* 

Dang! Stan..never would have guessed it!!


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Happy birthday Bubba

I tried to post a reletive YouTube video here which previews correctly but this kiddy land editor never works properly and I am past this rubbibh too.


----------

